# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  ComPort Library : ensemble de composants pour crire des programmes de communication srie

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : ComPort Library.

*ComPort* est un ensemble de composants pour crire des programmes de communication srie :
TComPort ;TComDataPacket ;TComComboBox ;TComRadioGroup ;TComLed ;TComTerminal.
Avec ces composants, la programmation d'applications de communication srie est plus facile et plus rapide.

Le fichier d'aide et les codes sources (7000 lignes) sont inclus.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

